# Mush



## woodman (Apr 30, 2014)

Its time to get out the gear, as soon as it warms up the season should be great! in Washington Co none yet, out twice


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

Been way too cold. They are barely up in central / northern Iowa.


----------



## bitemaster (May 1, 2014)

Way to cold but good and wet here by Dassel. I bet we do not see any until the last week of May.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I hear you bite. Get them clouds and jet stream to cooperate. Waiting game...


----------

